# What percent of the time would a non-trained fighter beat a trained fighter?



## hakmo2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Lets say the trained fighter is 5'7 185, great cardio and strength, tough as nails, great chin and above average skills and very experienced.

If he fought 100 non-skilled fighters through out his career, how many fights would he win.

His opponents between 185 and 205 lbs, and all different heights.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

You should ask Jon fitch


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

What are we talking here? Some random guy with some training or someone like Vitor Belfort fighting 100 untrained people? 

I would say someone at the UFC level would win all 100 fights barring some lucky punch from the untrained fighter.

Someone with just a bit of formal training would be different. If they knew what they were doing, I'd say they would win more than lose, but it really depends on how much experience they have and if they can actually apply it to a real fight.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

All of them. He would win against all of them. And none would last out of round 1, and less than 5 would probably make past 1 minute.

This might seem strange to someone who has never trained. But walk into a boxing gym, train for a week, then fight the club pro.. It'll be easy to understand there is no lucky shot you could ever land to beat him in the ring. Now imagine the same on a bjj mat.. How would you ever submit or even just survive against a black belt? You couldn't. But these are fair fights with rules, anyone with a gun in their hand has the potential to kill anyone in a split second. 

But in competition, no untrained fighter would beat someone like you described.



> above average skills and very experienced


I'm talking "very experienced" and assuming this means he's had more than a few mma fights and probably fighting at the pro level, above average skills for a pro fighter etc. is this what the OP meant?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

depends on which fighter. A guy with an iron chin like Dan Henderson would never lose. A normal guy with no training can knock out a trained fighter with a clean hit unless the guy can't be knocked out. In grappling an untrained guy loses 100% of the time, look up Franklin submitting a random guy in like 6 seconds. The thing about grappling/subs/wrestling is if you have no clue what you are doing you can't do anything unlike striking where you can throw haymakers and pull off a miracle knockout

Tito Ortiz got in a street fight with some untrained guy and got knocked out. I'd say with mma gloves on against an average UFC fighter an untrained guy could win 1/1000 unless he is Hendo or Rampage then it's 0/1000.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

xeberus said:


> All of them. He would win against all of them. And none would last out of round 1, and less than 5 would probably make past 1 minute.
> 
> This might seem strange to someone who has never trained. *But walk into a boxing gym, train for a week, then fight the club pro.. It'll be easy to understand there is no lucky shot you could ever land to beat him in the ring.* Now imagine the same on a bjj mat.. How would you ever submit or even just survive against a black belt? You couldn't. But these are fair fights with rules, anyone with a gun in their hand has the potential to kill anyone in a split second.
> 
> ...


I'm going to disagree with this, but purely based upon my experiences. I have minimal serious muay thai training and very rarely work my stand up consistently. I've sparred with a few pro boxers that have passed through a gym I was training at. Now I don't know a ton about boxing but I held my own, fought well and dropped one(the crowning moment of my striking career). I don't think it's impossible to land that one clean shot, granted I've been known to have a hard head and be able to take a lot of punishment combined with pretty heavy hands, not to mention I stand southpaw. But if I can drop a boxer in a pure boxing match I don't think it's impossible to think someone couldn't get lucky once.

I don't think it's likely, but anybody can be hit.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

rabakill said:


> depends on which fighter. A guy with an iron chin like Dan Henderson would never lose. A normal guy with no training can knock out a trained fighter with a clean hit unless the guy can't be knocked out. In grappling an untrained guy loses 100% of the time, look up Franklin submitting a random guy in like 6 seconds. The thing about grappling/subs/wrestling is if you have no clue what you are doing you can't do anything unlike striking where you can throw haymakers and pull off a miracle knockout
> 
> Tito Ortiz got in a street fight with some untrained guy and got knocked out. I'd say with mma gloves on against an average UFC fighter an untrained guy could win 1/1000 unless he is Hendo or Rampage then it's 0/1000.


That "untrained guy" was Lee Murray, who went the distance with Anderson Silva. He wasnt some untrained chump off the street, who was actually very well trained. Also, there is no real way to know how true that story is. Good try though.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I'm going to disagree with this, but purely based upon my experiences. I have minimal serious muay thai training and very rarely work my stand up consistently. I've sparred with a few pro boxers that have passed through a gym I was training at. Now I don't know a ton about boxing but I held my own, fought well and dropped one(the crowning moment of my striking career). I don't think it's impossible to land that one clean shot, granted I've been known to have a hard head and be able to take a lot of punishment combined with pretty heavy hands, not to mention I stand southpaw. But if I can drop a boxer in a pure boxing match I don't think it's impossible to think someone couldn't get lucky once.
> 
> I don't think it's likely, but anybody can be hit.


There is some truth to what you're saying. There really is always a chance and anyone can be hit. I could KO Jon jones. Probably not even if we fought 100 times, but there is a chance.



joshua7789 said:


> That "untrained guy" was Lee Murray, who went the distance with Anderson Silva. He wasnt some untrained chump off the street, who was actually very well trained. Also, there is no real way to know how true that story is. Good try though.


Lee Murray, legendary street fighter turned pro fighter. He fought anderson silva and he did alright, lost via UD. But to be fair he fought silva two years after the incident, he only had like 7-8 pro fights under his belt at that time.


----------

